# Let's play Vowel Movements!  😬



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 29, 2021)

Using the common vowels, A E I O U, let's make words, alphabetically but using only vowels for the first letter of each word.

For example, the first word will begin with the letter A, the next word begins with the letter E and so forth and so on. So, who's in?


*Abracadabra

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2021)

OK..I'll give it a go.... 

*Election

I*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 29, 2021)

Indeed

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

*Origami

U*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 30, 2021)

Ubiquitous

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

*Androgynous

E*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 30, 2021)

Existential

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

I ?

*Indigenous

O*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 30, 2021)

*Operation

P*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 30, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I ?
> 
> *Indigenous
> 
> O*


@hollydolly Ooopsie, yes, I! That was just a test to see if you were watching. You passed brilliantly, by the way!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 30, 2021)

tinytn said:


> *Operation
> 
> P*


@ tinytn - Ewe too, it's supposed to be vowels in order, A E I O U. I lost track too but the next would be U as in -

Usual

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2021)

Aberration

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2021)

*Extortionate

I *


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2021)

Interesting

O


----------



## chic (Jul 1, 2021)

optimist

U


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 1, 2021)

Unabashedly

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2021)

*Alabaster

E*


----------



## chic (Jul 1, 2021)

evidence

I


----------



## Patch (Jul 1, 2021)

Incoherent

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 1, 2021)

Opera

U


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2021)

Umbrella

A


----------



## chic (Jul 2, 2021)

antecedent 

E


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 2, 2021)

existential

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2021)

*Incredulous

O*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

Ostensibly

U


----------



## Patch (Jul 2, 2021)

Unsanitary

A


----------



## chic (Jul 3, 2021)

accumulation

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

*Educational

I*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 5, 2021)

Informative

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2021)

*Uneducated

A*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 6, 2021)

Abracadabra   *<POOF!>*

E


----------



## chic (Jul 8, 2021)

elevation

O


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 8, 2021)

ostensibly

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2021)

*Undeniably 

A*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 8, 2021)

Absolute

E


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 8, 2021)

Eclectic 

I


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 9, 2021)

Ingenious

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2021)

Ovation

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2021)

*Assimilation

E *


----------



## chic (Jul 11, 2021)

U was missed so I'll do that one.

Utopia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

*Ambulatory

E*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 11, 2021)

Exclusive

I


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2021)

Image

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

*Orangery 

U*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 22, 2021)

Uniform

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2021)

Applaud

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2021)

EVOLUTION 

I


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2021)

Isolation

O


----------



## RubyK (Jul 23, 2021)

Outside

U

@Chris P Bacon - Your avatar is jarring. Yikes!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2021)

*Underwater

V*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 23, 2021)

Advance

E


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 29, 2022)

Everything

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 30, 2022)

Ideal

O


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 30, 2022)

October

U


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2022)

Underground

A


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 30, 2022)

Ankles

E


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 23, 2022)

Everyone

I


----------

